# Buying reptiles



## Adictv (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi all, been a long time out of the game but finally got back into reptiles. I found this site was full of reptiles for sale now days seems not to be the case! What has happened


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 31, 2019)

the best place to buy reptiles now would probs be fb(though some members here have very..rough opinions on it, it does work for buying/selling reptiles) or http://reptileclassifieds.com.au


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2019)

They really should allow free advertising on this site to encourage more traffic.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 1, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> They really should allow free advertising on this site to encourage more traffic.


 pretty sure they do..


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 1, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> They really should allow free advertising on this site to encourage more traffic.


Pretty sure this site offers free advertising... for over a year now.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2019)

Well, there you go  I must have missed that. They should promote it more.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 1, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> Well, there you go  I must have missed that. They should promote it more.



https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/latest-change.222075/

*Nonchalant whistling*


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 1, 2019)

Stuart said:


> https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/latest-change.222075/
> 
> *Nonchalant whistling*



Weird that you'd use nonchalant whistling and a smug wink to symbolise pride about publicising something because you made a normal (not even sticky) thread about it a year ago.

As I said, you should publicise it more - put something on the home page saying 'advertise your reptiles free on APS' or whatever ideas may actually be worth acting smug about.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 1, 2019)

My wit was obviously off point here sorry mate, I intended none of your perceived viewpoints. This was a feature thread for a while on the home page when it first went up however I can imagine not everyone may have seen it. 


Sdaji said:


> Weird that you'd use nonchalant whistling and a smug wink to symbolise pride about publicising something because you made a normal (not even sticky) thread about it a year ago.
> 
> As I said, you should publicise it more - put something on the home page saying 'advertise your reptiles free on APS' or whatever ideas may actually be worth acting smug about.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 1, 2019)

On another note... is the Breeder's Registry up and running or is that still just an idea that was floated?


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 1, 2019)

wasn't market place supposed to be updated?to be like how reptile classified is now?

wasn't scutellatus helping with that? Where did Scutellatus go?? where did EVERYONE go???


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 1, 2019)

Bl69aze said:


> wasn't scutellatus helping with that? Where did Scutellatus go?? where did EVERYONE go???



Its called "the forum death spiral".

Less people posting, leads to less people chatting, which leads to even less people posting, less traffic etc....

This forum is not alone. The facebook plague has affected every forum. 

Its a common question on most forums these days. The ease and laziness of people to only post on fb is the issue.
Maybe advertising the benefits of an app like Tapatalk may help.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 1, 2019)

RoryBreaker said:


> Its called "the forum death spiral".
> 
> Less people posting, leads to less people chatting, which leads to even less people posting, less traffic etc....
> 
> ...


Facebook is so s**t.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 2, 2019)

The model of forums like this is far superior to Facebook, but people are extremely lazy and easily distracted. Facebook gets them logged in, and once there they are bombarded with distractions including all manner of interest groups including reptile groups, and they just don't bother to get off and find standalone forums. Some forums are managing to cling on, but managing a forum is a another challenge, and a lot of forums don't have moderators and admin who understand the new dynamic and challenges. Before Facebook, if you wanted to discuss something, say, reptiles, you basically had to come to one of the forums. This meant a large and diverse group of people came on board, the good ones tolerated the crap and added their input. These days the bulk of the discussion has moved to Facebook, and a lot of the experienced folks have just given up on bothering because the main place is crap, and the now smaller forums are overloaded with idiots posting fluff. Moderators now have a much higher necessity to keep idiots posting misinformation or just bombarding the forum with garbage, but being desperate for content, they are often reluctant to discourage even the bad/destructive members. This was a problem which wasn't so bad in the earlier phase of online discussion forums, but now I'm seeing many of them just die, become ghost towns, or get clogged up with a small number of overenthusiastic posters with no substance, and moderators who either don't know how to deal with it or more often don't even understand what they should be trying to do.


----------

